# [SOLVED] ASUS M2A-VM HDMI Out to TV &quot;No signal&quot;



## heraklio (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi!
I have an ASUS M2A-VM motherboard with a card for HDMI output (it seems so to be M2A-VM-HDMI but BIOS says M2A-VM model).
The issue is that I have a HD TV connected by means of HDMI cable and it worked OK until last week when I updated the BIOS version to the newest one from ASUS (5001).
Now I can not get any image in TV, it keeps saying "no signal".
I have read in ASUS M2A-VM-HDMI manual that in order to allow HDMI output you have to set it in BIOS in "HDMI Support" part. The issue is that (I think) as my BIOS is for M2A-VM it does not have that "HDMI support" part in Chipset chapter.
Any ideas?? (I cannot go back to the previous BIOS version as I did'nt do any backap of the file :sigh
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: ASUS M2A-VM HDMI Out to TV "No signal"*

Why did you do the Bios update?
Bios updates should only be done if the update directly addresses a problem you are experiencing. A bad Bios flash can render a Mobo useless.
Will the PC boot to the Bios?
Have you tried using a PC monitor?


----------



## heraklio (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: ASUS M2A-VM HDMI Out to TV "No signal"*



Tyree said:


> Why did you do the Bios update?
> Bios updates should only be done if the update directly addresses a problem you are experiencing. A bad Bios flash can render a Mobo useless.
> Will the PC boot to the Bios?
> Have you tried using a PC monitor?


Thanks for your quick reply Tyree.
The answer to the first question is because I had a "chain problem": I sent the PC to sleep mode and afterwards the monitor stop working; After several tries I decided to remove the motherboard battery and the monitor start working again; then I noticed that the HDMI output wasn't working any more; then I decided to update the BIOS. Wrong choice I know but sometimes...
Anyway, with this BIOS the PC is working properly: it boots to the Bios, windows starts normally. It is everything OK except for the HDMI output.
I suspect that the problem is that I have a Bios installed for a ASUS M2A-VM and not for the ASUS M2A-VM-HDMI motherboard. The issue was that with Asus Ez Flash 2 I coudn't install the Bios for HDMI version motherboard as it said it was not compatible with the current Bios I had.


----------



## heraklio (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: ASUS M2A-VM HDMI Out to TV "No signal"*

Hi!
Finally I have been able to solve the issue.
I'll tell you how I did it in case someone is in the same case:
The issue is tha my motherboard is ASUS M2A-VM and I downloaded from ASUS web the corresponding latest version of BIOS. And I updated it.
However, ASUS tech support told me that it was not the correct BIOS because it was for the motherboard and the one I had to use was that for the Barebone (they have this BIOS also in their web).

OK, once I knew that the problem was to downgrade the BIOS version to an older one (because the Barebone BIOS version was an old one comparing to the motherboard BIOS version). ASUS EZ Flash utility did not let me downgrade BIOS.
So I used awdflash with the following indications: 
awdflash bios.bin /py /sn /cd /cp/ cc /cks /r /tiny. 
And it worked!!
Anyway, I have learned the lesson regarding to BIOS upgrading. I will be more carefull the next time.
Regards.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: ASUS M2A-VM HDMI Out to TV "No signal"*

Glad you got the issue resolved.


----------



## eeney (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: ASUS M2A-VM HDMI Out to TV "No signal"*

heraklio

I think I have the same issue, my motherboard came as part of a pre-built system and I manually downloaded and installed a bios for the M2A-VM HDMI versioin, however, since doing so I have lost HDMI output options. The problem is that I did not make a backup of my old bios.

Are you able to tell me which bios version/file you used, I am unable to find any bios that refers to barebone and the M2A-VM on the Asus Support website


----------



## heraklio (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi eeney,

first you need to know the reference number for your barebone. In my case it is "V3-M2A690G".

The asus web regarding that barebone is the following:
ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- Drivers and Download V3-M2A690G

there you can find the correct driver for that barebone.

Hope this helps.

Good luck!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Get the Bios from the original manufacturer of the PC for OEM boards.


----------

